# Do you leave your dog(s) in your yard when no one is home?



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I have always let my dogs be in the yard unattended about 1/2 the day. Whenever I get a new dog, I slowly introduce this and do my "yard scan" to check for escape routes. I have a 6' wood fence -- not a privacy fence -- that has a 4' chain link fence on the outside (my neighbors' fencing). I feel really secure about those 3 sides of my yard. The two pieces facing the front have extra wire nailed down, and I buried some concrete, rugs, you name it to prevent digging (it's sandy here in Florida).

I just got a 12 week old puppy. Of course I am not leaving her out there with no one home because God knows what could happen -- snakes, injury, whatever. She loves it out there with the other dogs, and she snoozes on the lawn furniture OR tips over the water dishes and lies on the tiled lanai in water! 

So, finally, my real question: If you leave your dogs unattended in your yard, at what age did you feel comfortable doing this? 
While I have always had dogs, I haven't had a puppy in 10 or so years, and I don't remember when I felt comfortable leaving the youngster in the yard with the others without me home. I know I'll get a feel for it, but wanted to hear from you all what you do.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have never left my dogs unattended in my backyard. Mine is also fenced but just to many things we never anticipate 'could' happen.

If you do leave your dogs unattended, I hope you do not leave collars on them. Very dangerous if one gets a collar stuck on something, or multiple dogs start fooling around and get their jaw tangled in the other's collar...There are some threads here warning about leaving collars on unattended dogs..

So, sorry can't answer your question


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I never leave Raven unattended in the backyard when I am not home. If I go out she is crated.
I have a 6ft stockade fence...but you never know what may happen.
She came to our shelter as a stray twice ( even though they only had a 4ft chainlink fence which I think she climbed right over)...so I do not take chances.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

We don't have a yard but if we did, I wouldn't leave them out either. I'd be afraid of them getting stolen, poisoned, a diseased animal wandering into the yard, etc.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't leave my dogs out unattended either - to me they are only slightly more intelligent than puppies (not just my dogs!), and similar to leaving a toddler out alone unsupervised, in my mind. All the things that the puppy can get into - snakes, digging, etc are things that they would also be likely to get into. Not to mention what can get to them. 

Plus, more than 2 = pack and they can do some pretty nasty things to each other, not because they are bad, but because are animals. 

In Florida heat, I would guess that it would be advisable, if you were going to do this, to wait until your winter?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Never, never, never, would I ever leave my dogs unattended in my yard for even a second, much less half the day. Way too many bad things can happen from someone stealing them, poisoning them, dog fight, barking and annoying the neighbors. Keep your dogs in the house if you can't watch them.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

I don' have a big yard at my house, its a small concrete slab. I let Whitman out to go potty, but watch him from inside and let him back in as soon as he's gone.

When I visit my Uncle with his yard, the most they are ever unattended is a minute or so for me to run inside to get water/use the bathroom - and usually at least one other person is there, so they are never left unattended.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

No, I'm on 200 acres and none of my dogs have ever been left out unattended. I know it's hard for some here to believe, but not all property owners let our dogs just run wild.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

No. Never.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i never leave my dog in the yard
whether we're home or not.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Since I don't have a yard, no. LOL!

I grew up with a fenced in yard and Huskies. We NEVER left the dogs unattended, even though they were quite comfortable being left alone, because they were escape artists - learned that the hard way. Because of that experience, I would never dream of leaving my dogs unattended in a yard.

Now, with having a shepherd, my dog won't stay in a yard alone. I take him to houses with yards and, if I go inside, he's outside howling to get to me. He won't let me leave him unattended.:laugh: 

He has no desire to be where I'm not so it's never been an issue. I :wub: velcro dogs.


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a nice size yard so I use to leave mimi out half the day. I would do things in the house that I had view of the yard and check on her. She never would leave the yard. I do not have a fenced yard but I am also not near other people really. lol. Baron I have left in the yard for only ten minutes by himself and watching from a window. I watch him look at the field and then look at the house as if trying to decide if he wants to go frolic. lol. He has always made the right choice then I come out and reward him for going to the porch instead. 

So basically I leave them out but not completely unsupervised. I like them to learn to make the right decisions as silly as it sounds. I think it really pays off. One day I had left the window down too much in the car and had Baron it it. I stopped at my brothers work and neglected to put it up. I was only running in to give him a drink. I started talking to my brother when in trotted Baron! He came right to me! I was SO grateful and sick to my stomach that I was stupid enough to leave the window like that. But I think teaching him to come to me when outside is beneficial. Otherwise he probably would have explored outside for a bit..and who knows what would have happened!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I have two neighbors -- one next door -- who do not work and who keep their eyes out for them, and, no, they are never left out in heat. But I know I will not have this situation forever.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I never leave them unattended


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

From me, the answer would be a resounding "heck no", even if I had a fence around my yard. I don't have a fence - we're in the country on 74+ acres and my dogs don't go out unless I am there.

Leaving a dog outside in a fenced yard sounds like a good solution, but it very often leads to nuisance behaviors, such as digging or barking, because the dogs get bored and start finding things to amuse themselves with. 

Then there's also the fact that dogs each year get stolen from their yards, or teased by children, or killed. If memory serves, there was a member on here whose dog started lunging at passers-by after a while because kids were throwing rocks at it and teasing it with sticks. Another member's dog, again if memory serves, was killed by someone who went into the yard and shot it.


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

I live on an acre of land that is not fenced and I never, ever let my dogs out unattended. I take them out on a leash to potty and bring them right back inside afterward. I have read too many stories of dogs who were stolen while the owners were away, so I am paranoid as all get out. I too also worry that someone would poison my beloved babies or even tease them if I were to do that.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Never ever ever ever (and I have a very secured fenced in yard) 
...for all the reasons stated above!

None of the rescues I belong to would adopt to someone that did either.


----------



## mass18th (Jun 26, 2010)

Growing up, we let our dogs have free reign of our back yards. Normally, because they were military housing, the yards were slightly bigger than a postage stamp.

One of the first things that my dad did when he retired and bought a house, was put a doggie door in for his Spitz. After their Spitz died, they had two Dalmatians that also used the door. Currently they have two small breed dogs, also using the same door. We used the doggie door a few times when we came to visit and no one answered the door, sending in my little kids to unlock it. 

Myself, the last dog I had was an Australian Shepherd mix - that hated coming inside. She enjoyed the outside way too much and would sit and wine at the door until we let her out. 

With our GSD (3 weeks in counting until we get her), we don't plan on letting her out on her own for quite some time. 

When we do though, it will be easy enough to watch her. We own a raised house (1st floor is really the second floor) with windows that overlook the entire yard.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I use to but now I am so worried that Riley will jump the fence and leave looking for me I dont leave him out.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

When we are not home the GSD is either with us or in her crate. Very seldom, when it is a quick trip somewhere, we may leave her sleeping on the couch in the house, but never, never outside home alone.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

When I'm home I sometimes go out with the Hooligans and read while they play. Sometimes I go out with them and play. Sometimes I stay in the house and let them stay out and play by themselves. But I've never left them alone in the yard if I'm not at home! 

Mac is free in most of the house. Because of a lack of space, Bruiser is crated, while Slider and Faith are free in the "dog's bedroom."


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

W.Oliver said:


> When we are not home the GSD is either with us or in her crate. Very seldom, when it is a quick trip somewhere, we may leave her sleeping on the couch in the house, but never, never outside home alone.



sleeping on the couch??????


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We have a dog run down the side of the house, (accessible from a dog door in the garage), with a 6+ foot wood fence along the opposite side. There's a chainlink pen inside the garage with their Kuranda beds and water dish. It's nice because they can stay indoors if they want, but they can go outside for potties. 










At one end there's a chainlink gate between the dog run and the rest of the yard and at the other end there's another chainlink gate creating an area inside the wood fence for the garbage and recycling cans. People passing by could hear big dogs barking, but cannot see into the yard, and they are well away from the wood gate.

I can't imagine the destruction they'd be capable of if they had free access to the rest of the yard, but I'm sure it would involve dug up plants and muddy dogs! :wild: I would also not feel comfortable leaving them outside if I didn't have a solid wood fence - I'd rather leave it to people's imagination as to what's on the other side of that fence (a big dog bark is MUCH scarier than a big friendly dog with a wagging tail), and if the dogs could see out that would invite fence fighting and barrier frustration, not to mention possibly being subjected to teasing by neighborhood kids.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom, Nice set up. I'd like to figure something out like that for Mac.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

No when Rorie was younger she was an escape artist plus I worry that people might tease them or something could happen. Just think they are safer inside


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Jazz, If I had a fence like the one you're describing, I'd feel comfortable leaving Mac out there once he's an adult. I cannot imagine anyone messing with 3 big GSD's. Good luck with whatever you decide works for you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mac's Mom said:


> Cassidy's Mom, Nice set up. I'd like to figure something out like that for Mac.


Found a couple more pictures - this is the end by the front gate, (must have been garbage day, the cans aren't there):










Baby Dena :wub: :rip:

And the end leading into the yard:










You can see the garage pen in this one:


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a yard with a 6' wood fence that is very secure, but I never have left my dog out there alone, ever! I know he could not escape and there is nothing I can see that is a problem in the yard, BUT, there is no way I could risk someone coming into the yard and taking him, hurting him, or leaving the gate open. We are not allowed to lock our gates because of utility people, so I am just always with him when he is outside. Plus I bet he would be sad if I left him out there alone!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

We have an 8 foot fence and still never leave them outside when we're not home- too much could happen


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

No, I never do. 
If I was going to though I would wait until the puppy was old enough that they can be left in the house loose and unattended before I'd let them in the yard unattended.


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

not if anyone isn't home.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I have five acres - surroundings are heavily treed, very private - dog are never out unattended. Ever. People look at me like I'm crazy: "why don't you get an outside kennel and leave your dogs out? Why don't you get an area fenced in for them, with all that property, I would!!! Then the dogs can be outside during the day when you are at work?"

I could, but I won't. As others have said, too much stuff can happen. Bears will climb 6 foot high chain-ling fences to get to garbage or other sources of food. Moose can easily jump over four and five feet high fences. Mosquitoes and biting insects make their ears bloody and their eyes puffy - I see outside only dogs in this area - and they truly suffer from all the mosquitoes! 

Plus, my two LOVE each other, and get along famously. But both are strong, confident dogs. The older with an edge of dominance, the younger a working-line with appropriate defensive aggression - what if one day when I'm not there they get in a fight? Dogs that have gotten along great for years can suddenly have a serious disagreement and start a fight. Not risking it. Ever. 

Plus, this way I'm outside more, I enjoy winter activities more, and I'm off exploring walking trails and finding new swimming spots more . . . and the dogs get more involvement from me. 

Better than a fenced yard!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

When I moved to my current house I spent $ to fence in my back yard neither of them particularly want to spend time outside without me ugh at least I don't have to join a gym just exercise with them


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Found a couple more pictures -


Thanks for the additional pics.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

ken k said:


> sleeping on the couch??????


She only sleeps on the couch when she isn't sleeping in my bed! :blush:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I used to, when I was stupid(er). But after coming home twice and finding my dogs wandering about the neighborhood, four of them, I decided not to do it anymore for theirs and other's safety, some have to learn the hard way. Mine are all crated when I'm gone.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have three large pens inside the fenced yard. Several can be out and they also get the run of the yard when we go out to play. 

I used to leave them out in the pens until I found the remnants of bottle rockets in the pen one day. Poor dog was barraged while I was gone. My friend got her back glass door damaged from BBs a neighbor was shooting at her dog in a pen the other day. 

I don't leave any of them out unless someone is home. We normally go out with them. Hogan doesn't want to go out without a playmate so he stands up behind me and pushes me out the door first anyway. If I try to go inside and leave him, he lays down and wraps his front legs around my ankles.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We have an acre fenced in the back and never leave the dogs out unattended. They want to be inside when we are in anyway. There have been a couple times where the kids will leave and I come home, the dogs are outside, at the door waiting to be let in. 
They never have collars on unless we are off property and I don't crate them when we are away. They have free run inside the house.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

No not wile no ones homes, not any more  everyone comes in and goes in there kennel. My Boy Trouble got out of the yard while I went out for 2 hrs. Like I always did I waved to him and left. When I got home he was gone. We looked and looked and looked. We put up posters. Someone found him a week later. He had been hit and fliped over a bridge gaurd rale. I drove past him sevral times and never seen him :crying: that was the worst week ever and I didn't have anything to be thankful for for Thanksgiving that weekend eather. Ill NEVER do that again. I won't leave till everyones in the house. And a head count is made. I learned the hardist way possible. And my baby is the one who paid the price! Don't do it to your self. You'll never forgive your self if something happens.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I would not leave a dog unattended in a fenced yard. i have heard stories of GSD scaling concrete walls to escape kennels.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark has never been left unattended - ever. I live in an apartment building so this is impossible here.

At my parents house they have acreage and are surrounded by fields, the dogs (Beau, Zoey, Senna and Stark) are NEVER left unattended. 

Too many things can happen in an instant. Beau even had a dog run with a 'lid' on it and she was never left inside when we weren't home.

I personally will never allow it, inside is safer.


----------



## MommaBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

What is 'unattended?' I'm assuming you mean while you are not at home, however, I learned a valuable lesson the hard way with my beloved Boss when he was about 4 months old. I was at home with the baby who needed a diaper change....so I let the dogs out in the back yard (we have 3 others, a Yorkie, Olde English Bulldog and Sheltie/Shepherd/Beagle rescue) while I went to change the baby's diaper. Well, Boss and the 2 year old Bulldog teamed up to dig a hole and in the process, Boss uncovered a jagged piece of buried glass. It severed an artery in his right front leg...the blood loss was unbelievable. I was in the back of the house for less than ten minutes and when I came back to the kitchen Boss (and the others) were all pawing at the door. Blood was everywhere...puddles of it everywhere and all over the door and deck. It looked like the Texas Chainsaw Massacre had just happened in my own backyard! At first, I didn't know which dog was bleeding or why, but long story short, after surgery and an overnight in the ER pet hospital, wearing a leg splint for several weeks, he is now as good as new. If I had been away from the house, even to run a quick errand, I'm sure he would have died. This taught me that I need to be where I can see 'what they're up to' at all times, even when I'm at home.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

My answer is the same as when people ask if we leave them out in our house alone when we are not home...nope.

Our first GSD was out in the house all the time alone, and if we had a better set up now maybe I would do it more. Allie can be alone in the house at times. But we never leave them outside alone when we are not home.

I do, however, let them outside with each other when I am home. I do not go outside with them everytime they need to pee, or even for a little bit when they just play. But that was after some time. Our house has windows all along the back that I can see every inch of our fenced back yard from the inside. If they are doing anything other than relieving themselves, relaxing or playing nicely they come back in and we can see what they are doing in order to enforce that.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

My dogs have a doggie door with access to two rooms of the house and the yard, so they get to go in and out as they please. So I don't leave them outside all day, but they do have that choice if they want to. I don't want to keep them locked in the house all of the time, and some of us do use our dogs as a deterrent to prevent theft and keep unwanted folks off of the property. Obviously, that's not the main reason we have them, the main reason is simply to be companions, but it does help to give them a job to do during the day when we may not be home. 

As for puppies, I'm not sure when we finally felt okay leaving them home alone. For now, I haven't had to leave him at all, and if I do, I will have my mom babysit him. I think it was around 5 months with our other dogs before we started leaving them alone for short periods of time.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I guess I should add that when I'm home, they are in the house all the time, unless they want to play or go potty. If it were a young dog alone that was allowed access to outside, I'd be way too worried about someone stealing him, but I have my other two older dogs, and that's not going to happen. 

If we're gone, the dogs have eachother for some company and play, and access to indoors for comfort (we keep the swamp cooler on for them - it's hot here in the desert!) or retreat. It seems that mostly, they choose to stay inside when we're gone.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Unattended means = no one in the yard with them (whether we are home or not).


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I only leave my dogs in the secure chain link kennel when I am at work. They did manage to get out of it one day by shredding the gate a little, and that is why the rest of my yard is fenced. I was greeted by them at the front gate and was ever so grateful that this was as far as their escape got them! I would literally die with worry had they gotten out of the yard fence. I swapped kennel gates and wired a piece of plywood inside it so they cannot chew their way out again. When they are in the chain link kennel(324sq ft)
they do not wear their collars just for the reason above...I di not want them to get their collars hung up if they find a way out under it like that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jean suggested we move this thread to "weekly topics" so that's what I'm going to do


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I have 5 acres of land which is mostly thick woods. We fenced in a decent sized area of our backyard before we brought Ava home. 

Before the fence, I would take the shihtzu's out on a leash. Now, I let all the dogs go out and they usually do their business and want right back in the house. Most of the time I do not stand out there with them ( I do not like to be hot). I watch them from the back door or I go to the dining room window so I can see the entire fenced in area of the yard.

Would I ever leave them outside when I am not home? Never ever ever. For one thing, my little Shihtzu's would have a heart attach. They can't stand to be outside. I would not worry about theft of the dogs as there is not a lot of strangers where I live. But as smart as GSD's are, I would not put it past Ava to figure out a way to escape. I could not live with myself if she got loose. When I am not home, Ava is safely in her kennel (with no collar on) and my Shih's sleep on the back of the sofa and wait to see my car pull in the driveway.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I too have always left pups in secure yards both in Australia and now here in Cambodia. From 8 weeks old on . I usually throw out a raw chicken foot and make sure the bowl is full of water and they are fine. Mind you I currently have 15ft brick walls all around our villa with razor wire on top, no snakes and no other predators. Garden is mostly paved so Karma cannot dig holes and there is no shortage of things for her to chew on or investigate. I think the chickens keep her busy too. On the weekend she corralled the rooster into her garden crate and bit it on the arse  !


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I do not walk out with J every time he pees. But I don't leave him out more than a few minutes, or when I feed him I let him take whatever hunk of raw meat he has and go lay in the yard and eat it. 

I don't leave him out unattended because of cruel people, and loose dogs AND so he won't bark at every passerby and annoy the neighbors. If someone is lingering though, acting suspicious around the street I put him out to let them know there is a big aggressive dog here. That's J's job. But he's never unattended longer than 10 minutes, tops..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't leave mine out if I'm not home. The ONLY exception was one time, Kenya was really sick (diarrhea) and I had to work. I left her on the porch which is her usual domain (carpeted, fully screened porch) but I left the door open so she could let herself out. She is super clingy, never wants to be outside just for the sake of it and prefers to nap in her crate all day.

Otherwise, I am either outside with my dogs, or I'm in the den where I can see them from my couch and usually have the doors open (so they are coming in/out on their own). If I take a shower upstairs, I bring them in and shut the door. 

A baby puppy I'd never leave out. My adults, I don't have a problem with it since I can see them from where I am inside and like I said, even if I go upstairs I bring them back in. The shepherds generally come in anyway. Coke LOVES to lie in the shade for hours, but he is out on a tie-out (AND the yard is fully fenced).


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes from 9 weeks on afternoons when I'm at work. I got Sting used to it during the week I was home from work when he was 8 weeks old. I left him alone a little bit at a time. The fresh air and exercise is great for him. I really think it is cruel to crate a dog all day. My back yard has a 6 ft. chain linked fence - there are trees and shade (I'm lucky none of my dogs have been fence jumpers) - I do have a dog house which Sting (he's now 4) ignored so I leave the breezeway door that opens into the backyard open, so he can have shelter. He has a dog bed, one of his bears, and one water bowl there. I give him his kong before I leave for work. In winter he has a heated water bowl. In summer, I also put another large basin of water under a tree. If it is going to be in the 90's - I leave a small sprinkler on for him - since he loves water. Both fence gates are locked and the front breezeway door is also -so that all entrances into the back yard are locked. I do take him for a off leash walk daily in the morning. When I come home in the evening, he's happy to see me and tired out. My Husky and Aussie all were outside when I was at work. My Dobe was a homebody and preferred to stay inside - but she was left loose inside the house. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is the puppy pen:









It has a sun screen across the top, currently there is a kiddie pool in it, a bucket of water, a doggy door to a 4'x4' inside area, two dog houses. It is concrete, six foot hight and has a securely fenced area on all sides that are not the house. Currently it houses two 4 month old puppies. 

All the rest of my dogs have their own kennels. Joy can get inside as she has the patio kennel which is about 20' long by about 8 foot wide, and she has a 4'x4' area in the house:










All of the rest of the kennels are covered over, right now they have sun screens over them as well. They are enclosed in a yard that has privacy fencing across two sides, my house along the front, five foot welded horse fencing along the back. But the back is not really accessible, it is a ravine that falls down some 30' or so to the river. So I am not worried about ne're do wells coming from there to give them trouble. Yes, you could squeeze back there, but with the dogs carrying on, it is unlikley. 

From the front of my house, you would never know I had dogs back there. It is set pretty far back off the yard, and the kennels are not visible to the road. You have to be looking for it to see the fencing. 

Afew photos:

Whitney, Babs, and Joy's kennels:









Milla and Ninja fooling around outside the puppy pen, I never leave dogs alone in that yard, but I do let them out to run there when I am out there:









Twp of the row of three kennels. They are blocked from view to the street by my 12x12 shed and my house, and blocked from view to the neighbor's by the privacy fencing. if the jump up on their shelters it is possible to see them, but it hasn't been a problem:









Bare grassless Near Field this spring I think. I do not leave dogs out in Near Field, but when letting dogs out or bringing them in it is secure. If I failed to latch a gate properly, I think it would contain the dog until I got home. They NEVER mess with the horse fencing (in the back because it used to bite, also the gate between the house and the shed, has wire on it. The solar element is long gone, but they respect it and stay away:









Milla in Jenna's kennel. Far Field is beyond. Again nobody is left in Far Field. All kennels are concrete on the bottom. Keeps them from digging and turning into mud-puppies. 









I have kept my dogs outside during the days, home or not, for over five years now with no problems. I do not leave collars on them. Their kennels are safer than inside my house. I guarantee water to be there by putting the buckets in horse bucket holders, so they are never without water. Sunscreens on the fencing on the top of the kennels, and their shelters provide shade in the hot weather. dog houses and shelters provide shelter in the cold weather. Shelters, cots and lawn chairs provide comfortable resting spots.

I was worried about hawks and snakes with the babies. So I left Jenna with them for almost three months. So far I have not had a problem. The puppies make it through the doggy door by three weeks. But I keep them in the whelping box when I am not taking them out there until four weeks. Then I pull the door panels off the whelping box and let them go in and out at will. When I take them out the front yard, I will not even go in and take a shower with them in front. Someone might stop and steal one, or they may figure out how to go over the x-pens. Better to be right there with them.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I never leave my dogs unattended. When then go outside to just get out for a potty break or something I am usually sitting in the living room looking outside the french doors or I am outside with them. When no one is home we leave the dogs inside with plenty of water and tired out. 

There are just too many stories about GSDs and other purebred dogs being stolen. I don't want my dogs getting out and getting hurt or worse. I will be like that for all my dogs. I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Nope, I never leave them outside unless we are home to monitor. Too many risks: stray dog jumps into yard, accidents of all sorts, theft, etc. We have a large fenced yard but I still NEVER leave the dogs out if we are not home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think there are just as many problems with leaving the dog in the house, unless it is crated. And I cannot imagine crating a dog for as many hours as I am not home. That would be cruel. 

Dogs ingest things you never heard of them going after, get a hold of an electrical cord, go through a window after a squirrel or stray dog. In my house, my room airconditioners can throw the breaker and the house will heat up beyond what will be healthy for any dog stuffed in a crate to bear. My worst fear is fire. My dogs may not all make it if my house goes up, but there is a chance that the heat and flames will not kill all of them out in the kennels. Inside there is no chance. 

Leaving a pack of dogs outside is a little more crazy than leaving a pack of dogs inside, but there is still the possibility of fighting unless they are securely separated. 

If your dog is crated, it has no chance against an intrudor. My kenneled dogs have no chance against someone with a gun, but someone might hear gunshots and the dogs barking outside. I think that in their kennels they stand a better chance than crated against someone who would do them harm. And if they are thieves, they will steal whatever is within the house, they will not look into my kennels unless they are specifically looking to steal a dog. 

If someone wants to steal my dog, they will. They will whether I leave it inside or if I leave it in a kennel. 

The big difference as I see it is that the dog is more comfortable outside where they can move around, and rest, relieve themselves and refresh themselves. They have company so they are not likely to be a complete nuisance. But they are separated so they cannot kill each other. 

It works for me. I feel safer with them properly kenneled, than I ever did when I left one or more inside my house.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

absolutely, positively not. even with two totally fenced yards, they are never even out alone. ever. i am an overly protective mother. i wouldn't be able to have any peace of mind if i worked, especially long hours, and had to leave dogs alone whether it be in the house or in a kennel. everyone is different, if whatever you do works for you, that's great...

selzer, from the looking at your pictures it looks like you have pretty much devoted your life to your dogs...if dogs are going to be safe outside in kennels, it's gonna be in a set-up like you have!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I never leave my dogs in the yard. The reasons have been stated clearly by other posters - dogs left outside can get into many kinds of mischief, and are often noisy, which can make you very unpopular with your neighbors. (If you want to know how noisy, leave a tape recorder running while you are gone....) Both my guys stay safely in the house - they are non-destructive and have crates (I leave the doors open) if they want to go in there for some down time. 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister does not go outside without me. I always go out with him, rain, snow or shine. I do not want him stolen, especially in my neighborhood, they would use him as protection or they would use him for dog fighting/baiting.

So no, I do not leave my dog outside alone.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I do leave mine out when not home. But it depends on the dog. Fosters, etc are here usually a month or so before being out. One of mine is never left unattended as she is a trouble maker and I think she probably could go through a fence.

"Out" means inside of a six-foot run, inside of a 4 foot chainlink yard, which is surrounded by a 6 foot wooded privacy fence, with 10-12 foot red-tip bushes on the outside.

I have multiple dogs that do not all get along. I cannot imagine crating them all day, and then crating more in the evening and at night because they have to be rotated.

When I am home, they are allowed out in pairs in the "big" yards. Fully fenced front, and fully fenced back.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I do leave my dogs in my yard during the day. If I didn't feel it was safe to do so I wouldn't. We have a 6' chain link fence and we are set off the road over 100' on a dead end street. It would be no different than an outdoor kennel except its a lot bigger. I didn't leave the puppy out till she was about 5 months old. At first she was confined to the kitchen during the day and after a few weeks of no accidents in the house we started leaving her out with the big dogs. I had observed their behavior long enough to feel comfortable leaving her outside. They all sleep under the deck almost all day long.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Never when I'm not home. They're unsupervised occasionally to potty or play in the wading pool. 
The only time I ever left one out while I was gone was when my Rott was in her last few days of life. She was having potty accidents and she felt bad about it. I set her up a comfortable place in the sunroom with access to the yard. I thought it would be nice for her to hear birds and see the blue sky on those early spring days. She could no longer take long walks or go to the park, so it was good for her to be in fresh air. 
She was too old and fragile to get into any trouble. Even if she did, there wasn't much time left for her so the risk was worth the reward.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Part of DJ's job is to patrol the property so ..... Yes, he does spend time on his own away from the family .


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Due to DH's job, the kids are only left alone one or two days a week. If the weather's nice, they get left out. Our back yard is about 1/2 an acre, fenced with trees, a covered patio, etc. We only have two neighbors adjoining our property, who are both retired and watch the pups, occasionally coming over and playing with them when we're not there, which is fine with us.

Other than that, they're either left in or someone is there and they are wherever we are, inside or outside. For the last week or two they stay inside when no one's home since it's soooo bloody hot!

I'd say we didn't leave Anna out until she was about 16 weeks, and only for an hour or two and always with Duncan.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

No... but I dont' have a fenced yard. If I had a fenced yard, as long as the dog would stay in the fence I would probably.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

We have a doggie door that we plan to use down the road to a secure area in the back yard, but right now it is crate and inside! Our back yard has huge concrete walls so we do not have a dig/escape problem and the area cannot be accessed from the street due to some special gating we did to isolate the backyard area from the sides of the house.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

We have a doggie door, so the dogs (5 in all) have access to the inside or the outside all day, while we are at work. We live in a rural area, on 3 acres and don't really have neighbours, if someone does pass the dogs bark like crazy but as soon as they've passed the dogs settle down again. I have come home at different times and no matter what time I do get home they are all outside lying in the yard.... (the yard is 100 feet deep and 75 feet wide with a 6 foot fence), they enjoy it so much and I think it would be cruel to keep them in the house all day, especially in a crate, when there's a nice back yard. So far I've never had any problems and hope I never do. We've had this setup for 10 years now, and have had 9 dogs in all. From the time I bring a puppy home within about 2 weeks I've trained them to use the dog door. My female boxer within 3 days she had it figured out, I came home one day and she was in the yard with the rest of the dogs and when I brought Hawkeye home within about four days he figured out how to come in, but it took about 2.5 weeks for him to figure out that he could also go out by using the door. It works for us.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

When we are not home, our dogs are in the house. They have the run of the house, don't need to be crated. If we are at home, they are sometimes out in the yard when we are in the house, but not for long, as they are spoiled rotten and insist on being wherever we are.


----------



## pac liter (Jul 22, 2010)

GSD and our lab are out in the yard while my wife and I are at work. Once home we leave the doors open for them to make their own decision. We do have a warm climate but we also have the most heavily shaded yard in the zipcode, which helps a lot.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

We have a 8' fence and a dog door so the dogs can go in and out as they please. Never tried to jump or dig out. If anybody tried to steal Lenny, well, one peek over the fence and I'm pretty sure they would change their mind.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

These responses are fascinating to me. I have never had a dog attempt to get out of my yard, but I did have one nearly bust through a screen when she was inside (big mistake to have left a window open), most likely to try to get a cat. She would have made it into the front yard had she gone all the way. Regarding someone taking a dog, well, first I have a lock on my gate and, secondly, that could be very dangerous for the person!
It's interesting because while so many have fears of what can happen to them outside, I have always feared the most a fire in my house when my dogs are stuck inside -- particularly if they are crated. The thought of it makes me nuts (I had a house fire once -- luckily I was home with my dog at the time).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also am paranoid about fire, but I am more paranoid about leaving them outside when I'm not around, and hope you read the "no collars" warning


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I got all freaked out about the collars after reading so many horror stories, and took their collars off. My husband thinks I'm paranoid. It freaks me out to not have tags on them, though, so I ordered those breakaway collars, and am going to order more tags, haha.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Thing with breakaway collars, they defeat the purpose, they easily pop open and lose the tag, or they don't...

No point in having tags and breakaway collars, you'll just lose the tags.

Get them chipped/tattoo'd. 

My dogs don't try to escape, but what if someone comes in your yard and gets bitten, then claims your dog was loose when it happened? Or some cruel person chucking fireworks at your dog or shooting them even? Someone could let your dogs out too, we've had people try to do this so they could come back later that night and rob the garage without worrying about the dogs. 

fire is a worry, but I think you are much less likely to have a house fire than to have something happen to your dogs outside. Maybe a completely secure kennel with a top, bottom, ect. At least then people would have a problem getting to the dogs.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

First I dont let them out back until they are adult size. 

After that there is a doggy door and I have found that my dogs tend to spend almost 100% of their time inside (too hot outside). We have this set up since 2000 with no problems.

I guess it all depends. If someone wants to come over our 6 foot block wall, go down the side of the house, cut the deadbolts on two separate gates, and then confront our dog in the rear of the house, I would be shocked. The dog does not protect our house. That is what alrms systems are for. So coming back after letting dog out is not useful.

Our yard is not near where a external person could see them. The other side has a 15 foot concrete wall on the street side, then a pool area that is gated and then another gate to back yard. 

There are tons of dogs going in and out and in their back yards practically every other house. Our neighbor has tow wiemerieners that have done that for the last 6 years.

Again, I guess it all depends.


----------



## rockytopbob (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow! We're in the minority big time! Our three can be in the yard or in the house when we're gone as we have a 24 hour dog door. Never a problem over 9 years inside or out. No cages on site and none ever needed. bob


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

no never. mia is out in the yard only if we are there with her or if my back door from the kitchen to the yard is open and i am in the kitchen able to look outside. she is a very much docile dog , esp now that is a yr and a half , sje just sits near the door! but still i don't want to take any chances! and no question of it when i am not home. she is on her sofa!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo was crated in the house until he was around 6 months old. During the day while I'm at work he is in the yard with our Golden. We live on acreage. The house sits back from the road and the back yard is a chain linked fence with electric wire on the top. The back yard backs up to one of the pastures, so the hot wire is more to keep the horses from hanging their heads over the fence. But it does keep the dogs from jumping up on (or over) the fence. I don't have a digging problem. 

I admit, this plan doesn't work well when the weather changes during the day. Hondo loves the mud, and a LH GSD and mud doesn't mix well!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My main reason for not leaving Sinister outside by himself is the risk of him getting stolen. I have heard too many stories about dogs being stolen in their yards and even in their house. They will got through your gate. When I was in high school the neighbor boy got his Golden/Husky mix stolen out of his yard. The dog was outside for 10 minutes. Never saw their dog again. 

You dont know why they are stealing the dog. They could be selling it on CL, they could be using it for dog fighting (Pitbulls are not the only dog people fight) they could be used for dog baiting, they could be tortured or killed. There are ALOT of sick people in the world. Murderers usually start off torturing or killing animals and the go on to do those things to people. Why would you want to risk your dog being stolen and ending up in one of those people's hands? 

Call me paranoid, because I am, but I call it being "aware" 

I wont take that risk.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If I had a LARGE property (like 30+ acres) and I built a dedicated kennel building with secured outside areas and I knew that the dogs barking would NOT bother the neighbors then MAYBE I would feel comfortable leaving them with access to the outside when I was not home.

Right now, being unemployed, I am home all the time with them. Know what they spend most of their time doing?

SLEEPING!!

They would be just as comfortable sleeping in their extra large crates as they are sleeping on the wood floors or couch.


----------



## ritacykim (May 27, 2010)

*Never~*

We just moved into a nice gated community in California, with a good size yard, but I can't leave my pups outside because I was finding fist size cement chunks in our yard. I know my GSD or my Yorkie wasn't digging these up or finding these rocks in our yard. So that means that someone must be throwing them over! If I find who ever has been throwing the rocks over, I'm going to personally kick their ass!  I can't imagine one of those rocks hitting my babies! From the first day we started finding the rocks, we decided our GSD pup will be an inside dog with our Yorkie.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

ritacykim said:


> We just moved into a nice gated community in California, with a good size yard, but I can't leave my pups outside because I was finding fist size cement chunks in our yard. I know my GSD or my Yorkie wasn't digging these up or finding these rocks in our yard. So that means that someone must be throwing them over! If I find who ever has been throwing the rocks over, I'm going to personally kick their ass!  I can't imagine one of those rocks hitting my babies! From the first day we started finding the rocks, we decided our GSD pup will be an inside dog with our Yorkie.


My neighbor around around the block had the grandkids of the lady behind her throwing rocks at her GSD(This was way back in the day) and after that he HATED kids. I would see if the people who live behind you have kids or something and talk to them about it before it leads to something bad. i hope you dogs are all right.

Another reason I would never leave my dogs out alone is because their are weirdos who take black dogs(or black cats) and torture them and such because they think black dogs are evil. My shelter won't let people adopt black cats on Halloween because of it. I had some people eyeing Tanner and Molly.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Found a couple more pictures - this is the end by the front gate, (must have been garbage day, the cans aren't there):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your set up. Looks wonderful!

I never leave my dogs alone in the back yard without someone watching them. But I have left Akbar in the kennel run we have set up for a few hours but only when I or someone else is home. He is never left out when someone isn't home. I'm too paranoid that someone might steal him.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

This may be a dumb question but how can a dog be stolen out of its own yard? Wouldn't most dogs be inclined to bark territorially and scare the intruder off?


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

For what it's worth, we have a 6 foot block wall surrounding our yard (which is very large) but I haven't wanted to leave Oro out there alone much, mainly because he seems to prefer being included with me/my family, wherever we are.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jennifer said:


> This may be a dumb question but how can a dog be stolen out of its own yard? Wouldn't most dogs be inclined to bark territorially and scare the intruder off?


It happens and it's easier than you think. I would never, ever leave my dogs alone outside. In also have crappy neihbors that i don't trust. You never know what will happen to your dogs. If you love them, never leave them unattended. There are too many sick ppl. out there.
Anyone that would hurt your beloved pet, sorry but death is too nice for them.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

_"If you love them, never leave them unattended."_

That is a pretty blanket statement.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I could leave my last Rhodesian Ridgeback in our one acre yard, if it was not too hot sometime, because he was so mellow and didn't need to be "entertained" all the time. I would never (ever) leave my GSD alone in the yard. He's much happier and frankly safer, in his crate during the few times nobody can supervise.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Jennifer said:


> This may be a dumb question but how can a dog be stolen out of its own yard? Wouldn't most dogs be inclined to bark territorially and scare the intruder off?


If someone _really _wants a dog badly and cannot afford it or doesn't want to spend money or is an idiot they will do _anything _to get their hands on a dog. If they see a beautiful purebred GSD in someone's yard they will steal it.

There are crazy people out there.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> If someone _really _wants a dog badly and cannot afford it or doesn't want to spend money or is an idiot they will do _anything _to get their hands on a dog. If they see a beautiful purebred GSD in someone's yard they will steal it.
> 
> There are crazy people out there.


Unfortunately, I believe that is a true statement. Think of your dog as a beloved child... there are kidnappers out there!!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

no, never in yard while not home. 
GSD's can get anxious and FREAK OUT leadig to them digging untill their paws bleed, this all while you are working 8-9 hours at work and going to work and coming home / stopping to run errands on way home etc. lots of time to get into trouble/hurt/pound/etc.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

gagsd said:


> _"If you love them, never leave them unattended."_
> 
> That is a pretty blanket statement.


So, you do not work? You do not attend church, or weddings, or funerals, or go to the grocery store? 

Somebody holds your dog's paw all the time. 

Ya know. I figure the chances of my dogs getting stolen from where they are about a likely as them getting struck by lightning. And yes, that is a possibility. 

But I cannot stop living completely because I own dogs. Yes, my life DOES revolve around my dogs. Tonight I went to dog class with Babsy. I could not bring anyone else because sitting in the car is not an option in this kind of weather. So where were they? At home in their kennel. 

They were left unattended. I guess that means I do not love them.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Trouble was 8 NEVER had a problem with him. But one day something made him leave and now I can never get him back. I kick myself everyday that I did not put him back in his kennel he loved to play in the yard and sun him self. Eather in the yard or on the deck. I would rather Bella be bored and kenneld than dead. She has her own Trailer with a Kennel inside and her own AC, runing water, Fan and every thing else she may need. She spends only the time were gone in there. Other wise she's in the house with us or in the yard. Yes she's unsupervised but checked on at least every 20 min. Most the time she's under or on the deck. She's very good at knowing were I want her and were I don't.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I don't leave my dogs out unattended either - to me they are only slightly more intelligent than puppies (not just my dogs!)


I have the opposite problem. Diabla is too smart for her own good. There is nothing like a proofed fence for her and I've even considered to electrify the fence.

I have outdoor kennels, they are no big because it has never been the intention for the dogs to live there, but there are nice to leave her there when I'm not home. I'm not a fan of crating dogs 8 hours 24/7. my neighbors won't complain if she barks ocassionally (theirs bark more than mine, anyway) and if someone want to stole a dog, they can choose between the 10 or more who wander free, two of them purebred GSDs.

This picture is going from one yard to the other, if not, I'd not be so relaxed taking pictures (but she got punished anyways, I don't want it becoming a bad habit)


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

no, i don't think that means you do not love them. i think maybe a breeder (or any individual really), with multiple dogs and a secure kennel situation, in a relatively private location, should be evaluated a bit differently. then, of course, there's also the issue of what constitutes "love" which can be interpreted differently by different people.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Rusty_212 said:


> If you love them, never leave them unattended.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I've always lived by a "4 hour maximum" rule. 4 hours maximum in a crate. 4 hours maximum in the yard. As I said, I have 2 neighbors who "pass by" (a mother and daughter who walk to each others' houses daily and have to pass by, and often visit with, my "kids"), one of whom has a key to my house. I have also called her many times before and asked her if she can run over and put the dogs in due to a storm coming, etc. Or I call her if I get tied up at work. 

Since I now have 2 dogs that need to be crated in the house, and had 1 before, my issue was the balancing act -- I have to work. Do I crate a dog for 8 hours? No way. I have always had jobs where either I work a lot at home (like now) or where I was about 2 miles away, so I always came home for lunch to switch the dogs in or out. 

I think all the comments speak to how much we all love our dogs and how well we take care of them. There are a lot of people out there who wouldn't even bother to comment on this issue because it means nothing to them at all. 

I think if people treated their kids half as well as most of us treat our dogs, the world would be a much better place!


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine are never outside unattended. I leave late for work and my hubby is home early so they are never left for long indoors. Jake has free run of the house as he never touches anything, Dena is crated while im out.


----------



## shawnmccarthy87 (Jun 1, 2010)

I use to until something bad happened. When i was not home one night, i got a call from the neighbor, saying someon opened my gate and let my dog out. luckily we got her back and now its safe to say someone is always home when she is out. and both gates get paddlocked.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lenny said:


>


 Outside.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Boy, so many of you say you crate or kennel your dogs when your not home. Anyone have their dogs live inside your house with you?
All of our dogs havelived in our house from the moment we got them. Of couse we crate train them as pups, until their house broken. We've had a few instances of chewing and a few accidents, but that's what carpet shampooers are made for.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Catu said:


> I have the opposite problem. Diabla is too smart for her own good. There is nothing like a proofed fence for her and I've even considered to electrify the fence.
> 
> r



I had an Aussie female who would jump/climb any fence, even our electric fence. She'd scream on her way out...and scream on her way back in. :shocked:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Rusty--- I use crates mainly because mine don't all get along. But yes, two stay loose in the lower part of the house, one in the main part of the house, and two in The sunroom with access to the yard. 
I like them to get outside time, so breakfast to lunchtime, they stay out in runs. Too hot for all day.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, there is nothing inside my house that my dogs need when I am not inside. So, except those that have a small indoor area, right now Joy and the puppies, they are outside when I am not there. 

If I have a class or something, I may leave one inside for a while. Usually not the whole house, I usually put a barrier up and let them have the bedroom, bath and hallway, or the living, dining room, kitchen, and study. It depends on which area has the most problem stuff: ant poison, windows to the front yard -- not safe, kitchen garbage, etc. 

I can leave Babs or Jenna or Heidi in without doing a full house lock down. If I let Milla in, I have to hide everything that is not nailed down, the same with Joy. 

There is NOTHING in my house that I really care about, that my dogs can do damage to, but there are things they should not eat, and that is why I have more peace of mind when they are in their kennels. The kennels are safe and comfortable. The house may be comfortable, and is less safe.

I almost think that when it is hot like this, they are better off being out all day. With plenty of water and shade, they acclimate to the temperature. As for inside, well, it really is not much better. I have a couple of room air conditioners and they cannot keep up. Then they throw the breaker and it is often worse inside than outside when I get home. 

Usually they throw the breaker when the lights go off and then everything tries to start back up at the same time. At least when I am home that is the major cause. The other cause is trying to use the vaccume cleaner when both air conditioners are going. 

But it really is less safe for them, and less comfortable in the house. I cannot leave five adult dogs, three yearlings and two puppies run around and hang out on couches -- especially since they are all intact bitches. No, I do not want to come home to the scene of a slasher movie. 

Only two of them really seem like they want to scrap, but I really would rather not risk it. 

They really do LIKE being outside. They feel very comfortable in the routine. I feel very comfortable with them, particularly when something comes up and I will be late or unable to make it home at all. I know that they can potty, they have water, they have a comfortable place to lie around, and they will be safe until I can get home. And if I have to have someone go and take care of them, like when I had to spend the night in the hospital, I do not have to worry about someone freaking out when all eight of my dogs run to meet them. It is easy for them to give each some food, and they will have enough water until I can get there.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Rusty_212 said:


> Boy, so many of you say you crate or kennel your dogs when your not home. Anyone have their dogs live inside your house with you?
> All of our dogs havelived in our house from the moment we got them. Of couse we crate train them as pups, until their house broken. We've had a few instances of chewing and a few accidents, but that's what carpet shampooers are made for.


For years, I had dogs that were fine "home alone." That was what was normal to me. Then came Jasmine. And torn-up books, ruined shoes, trash tipped over, dog food gotten into, my ex's dental stuff chewed up ($$$), and, finally, a nice upholstered chair totally destroyed. I bought every kind of baby gate there is, which were nothing more than entertainment for the escape artist. Jasmine, meet the crate; Crate meet Jasmine  Funny thing is she, of all dogs, became so attached to that crate, so possessive of it that she would watch me with an eagle eye if I had to even reach in there to get something. She was finally able to be loose in the house when I wasn't home when she was 8, one year before she died 

Kasey, my Aussie mix, cannot be trusted alone in the house. He is a major counter surfer, jumper-on-plantation-shutters, and trash monger. 

Scout has always been fine in the house alone. Totally trustworthy. I'm actually surprised he doesn't clean when I'm gone. 

Then there is the puppy. Enough said.


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

We only have one GSD now and she can be in the living room alone and she is fine. Our K was kept in a 6x8 kennel in the garage when we were not home. Every dog is with us at any time we are home. We do not leave them in the yard unsupervised. We have one neighbor that will call animal control if our dogs bark twice (I am not kidding - twice) never mind she screams all the time but that's another story! I also don't want to risk anyone throwing bad stuff over the fence, etc... When we are home, we still go out with her in the yard. It is a 40 by 40 yard.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I used to always have outside dogs. Now we have 2 large dogs inside including my gsd puppy. Never did I think that I would keep dogs this large inside, but now I am wondering why I ever left them outside. They are crated when I am not home. We have a large property with fencing all around, but I take them outside with me and bring them in when I come in. This all began when i adopted the neighbor's dog from animal control after he surrendered him. And oh, yeah, he doesn't particularly like me. They are so much more a part of my family now and I know where they are and what they are getting into at all times.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly and Tanner are free to roam around the house. They have water and food, and are trained and smart enough not to tear or destroy anything. Of course both take over the couches and beds.


----------



## piercetc (Aug 23, 2010)

i do plan to leave our gsd outside some when we arent home- we are on 28 acres - house 800 ft off road with a 3/4 acre 6 ft fenced backyard- our min schnauzer is back there and does fine- when our now 12 week old puppy gets to the point age wise and i know him and his behaviors well enough to feel okay leaving him outside while i grocery shop or whatever , he will be outside unsupervised- he will have water/ food/ toys - a playmate - shade / sun /grass and an igloo doghouse / patios both covered and uncovered- i wont leave him out there until i feel safe doing so - if after much observing i never feel safe leaving him out alone for 2-3 hrs then i wont do it-


----------



## logan4 (Aug 8, 2010)

We keep ours in the house while we're out, he's (almost) an angel. It makes me too nervous to leave him out doors even when it would be cool enough to do so. I'd be worried just in case of a fence mishap, so more for my peace of mind than anything else.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

The dogs are NEVER left outside when we are not home.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I have owned Shepherds for many years and have had some sorta animal pet all of my life. All of my animals have always spent the day in the back yard unattended while the wive and I were at the daily grind. Now before anyone wants to point and shoot here, they have shelter from the elements, lots of water, food and plenty room to roam. It was not by choice it was by necessity in my mind, I'd like nothing more but to be able to stay home and play games with DJ all day! It's just not right to leave an animal couped up in a cage/crate or in a closed off room of the house when they have lots of room to roam and explore. 
But on the other hand my animals come from shelters, families that can no longer care for a 90 pound animal or strays picked up by local animal control. That doesn't mean I don't care for or love them any less than if I had invested a couple of thousand dollars in a puppy. Because if I did invest that much money in a dog they would still have to spend the day in their 1/2 acre day enclosure. 
Now I'm no doggie psychologist but ya gotta wonder what goes through their minds sittin in a little 2x6 cage all day....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My dogs have always had free run of the house when we're not home. They are never left outside when no one is home, it's just not safe. They're not left alone all day though, usually only for 3-4 hours at the most (often less.)

Of course, they mostly sleep all day, and if they were outside they'd do the same (Bianca likes to lay on the porch and sleep) so it's not like I am depriving them of some sort of exercise or something. None of my dogs considered the backyard a fun place to explore, and they don't run around and exercise alone in the yard. The only time they would run around in the yard is if I was throwing a ball for them to chase or doing something else actively with them outside. Alone in the yard is not a fun or interesting place to them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We used to keep our boxers in a fenced area when we weren't home. The male would scale a 6' fence. Put a top on it so he couldn't and he dug out of it. So unless we had a cement based, fenced in area with a roof on it then it would be pointless. Our dogs are kept inside when we are gone. One gets crated because she gets into things periodically but I know for a fact that she doesn't move during the day unless somebody calls her.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

We have always left our dogs loose in the house/yard while we were away for a few hours. We have never had any problems whatsoever. I don't leave their collars on for the reasons listed in previous posts. But we live in a safe, gated community where everyone knows everyone's kids, dogs, etc.

London, Olina, Minerva and Lugar have never gotten into any trouble. I guess I am quite lucky. I often find them alseep on my bed when I get back from wherever or on the back porch in the shade.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Like Stogey, we've had outdoor dogs too, one a female shepherd, the best dog that ever lived. We live out in the country, she had access to the house but preferred being outside and yes, we left her outdoors when we weren't home. She was able to go into the garage and laundry room if she wanted. I no longer leave mine out when no one's home because they're still under a year old and I have to say that I really don't trust that they'll be safe from people. Neighbors seem less tolerant, thieves target rural areas and I'm older and worry more. Fortunately I work from home so the time home alone is limited to a few hours- I crate them inside, at least for now.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

NO - never!

Lee


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup, he's out there right now. His crate is too dangerous, and right now I can't afford one of those heavy duty $1000 crates made out of steel. For some reason, he's absolutely fine being alone in the backyard. He doesn't try to escape and he doesn't bark/whine/dig/whatever. But in his crate, he tries to escape and injures himself. Last time he tried to get out he was rubbing his face on the bars of the crate so badly that it rubbed the skin and fur off of places on his face. The time before that, he was trying to escape and he got his head stuck with the bars pressing down on his throat. If someone wouldn't have came home in time, he could have suffocated and died.

He's no better inside the house either. He smashes windows to escape and poops everywhere. But for some reason he's totally at peace in the backyard. He was raised as a 100% outdoor dog until I got him at 4 months old, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How is Chrono's pack drive? When you are home is he independant or velcro?
Some dogs just can't be "contained" in a crate, and do better in the openness.


----------



## bratt (Aug 24, 2010)

*outside dogs*

I have to say i was really surprised by how many people don't leave their dogs outside during the day. I am getting a puppy next year and had planned to leave her outside once she is bigger. I have a fenced yard with a dog run i was going to set up with dog house,water, toys etc. I do have some fear of theft, but I just couldn't imagine leaving a dog in a crate for 6-9 hours. If i could work from home that would be different, or had a job i could leave during the day and check on them. I thought if you excersise them in the am and pm that would help keep them out of trouble. Not 100% sure what to do now. Living in the bay area our weather is pretty mild year round. How high should your fence be??


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Truth is, like you say, if you exercise your dogs, they're going to spend quite a bit of time snoozing when you're not home.

I have a 6' high wood fence and have placed pieces of concrete underground where digging could be a problem. My gate is locked from the inside.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> How is Chrono's pack drive? When you are home is he independant or velcro?
> Some dogs just can't be "contained" in a crate, and do better in the openness.


Velcro. The only time he's content by himself is when he's outside. I think he's like you said, a dog that just can't be contained.

But oddly, he content inside a vehicle


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> Velcro. The only time he's content by himself is when he's outside. I think he's like you said, a dog that just can't be contained.
> 
> But oddly, he content inside a vehicle


I always wondered about that also until I read in Kevin Behan's "Natural Dog Training" that to a dog going on a car ride, is going on a hunting trip. When he's outside and content, it's the same thing, only he's solo hunting.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

bratt said:


> Not 100% sure what to do now. Living in the bay area our weather is pretty mild year round. How high should your fence be??


My fence is 6 ft. chain link with the gates locked. I do leave the breezeway door open for shelter - and there is the dog bed and water bowl and toys. I give Sting his kong stuffed with treats before I leave. The breezeway door is locked with a dog grill that is on the street side. On my block alone, there's 3 other dogs outside in their yards or kennels.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

My neighbors had a GSD that they left in the yard alone all day.
He chewed THROUGH a 6" wooden fence (ATE 2 boards) to escape, into my yard and out my gate!
So they got another one @@.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

there are a lot of dogs who view chain link as nothing more than a ladder. 

Rayden has the option to be outside (doggie door) but he rarely even goes outside to potty, preferring to wait until we get home. The neighbors can count on their hands the number of times that they've seen him go out when we are gone and we've had the doggie door for about 2 1/2 years


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Shadow is NEVER left outside if we're not home. I remember when we had dogs when I was growing up, my Dad was paranoid about them being outside. A neighbor had left his dog outside and someone poisoned it when the owner was at work. I trust no-one with my kids or my animals.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

We never ever leave my dogs in the yard when we're not home. We used to with my Border Collies, but ever since our creepy neighbor started feeding them we keep them inside loose, we've tried to crate train them, but they've never liked it. My GSD we don't dare leave outside unattended because one he's an escape artist, two we don't want him to get caught on anything, and three we don't want my creepy neighbor to feed him or someone taking him. When we're not home he's crated.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This thread is exactly the reason why I dont leave my dogs outside unattended. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...sd-puppies-poisoned-death-ga.html#post1895410

It does not matter if you have a fence or not, they can still get to your dogs to 
1)steal them
2)poison them
3)tease them
4)torture them

I will not take that chance.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

In my opinion, the media putting fear into people over isolated incidents is exactly why we don't see many kids playing outside anymore. I live in a nice neighborhood full of kids and don't see many outside. They are all stuck on the couch in the A/C playing their video games. I encourage my kids to ride their bikes, go to freinds houses, take the dog for a walk. I take them fishing and camping every chance I get, always bringing the dog along.
Our GSD is a house dog. He goes out a few times a day, 10 or 15 minutes a day in the back yard. He likes to go out when we go out, but prefers to be in the house with us if we are in. He is a house dog by our choice. We have someone at home all the time and have never had to make a decision to put him half the day. 
I do not have a problem and am not going to pass judgement on someone that wants to leave their animal outside half of the day. I see no problem with it at all as long as protective measures are taken. If it is a safe and secure environment, such as a securely fenced in back yard, I think it is more humane than leaving them crated up all day long. No, I would not let my toddler roam free in the backyard all day, but let's get real. Dogs are not humans, they are dogs and are made for outside conditions. I would not lock my toddler in a crate all day either. Just my opinion


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I have not read this whole thread, but here's my two cents:

I think it depends on where you live, how close you are to your neighbors, how quiet (or noisy) your dog is.

I personnally wouldn't leave my dog out, because there have been to many dog thefts in my neighborhood (the suspicion is they are stolen as dog fighting bait, there couldn't be a worse way to lose your dog!!!). Many of these from "securely" fenced yards.

Plus, after finally getting rid of an annoying neighbor (they were evicted) who let their yappy dog bark at me non-stop, I would be worried about my dog making noise and annoying the neighbors.

I also know that my dog would probably bark and be annoying herself. 

So, no I would not do it. Even if I moved to a better neighborhood, I probably wouldn't change my mind.


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

We never let Daisy outside alone at all actually. LOL. A friend of mine told me a story about her GSD jumping a 6 ft. privacy fence and I knew that there was no way I would risk it. When I was little I remember our beagle being stolen from our backyard. So yeah, just too many risks. Our backyard backs up to woods and I'd be afraid of snakes or something. When we leave the house, Daisy went into a crate. I knew she wouldn't chew anything up or make a mess but I always worried that she would get into something she shouldn't - like eating something in the trash (we never gave her people food) or getting stuck behind something or eating a kids toy or something and choking. LOL. Maybe I just think way out there but I'm paranoid and like it that way. lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

shadow mum said:


> Shadow is NEVER left outside if we're not home. I remember when we had dogs when I was growing up, my Dad was paranoid about them being outside. A neighbor had left his dog outside and someone poisoned it when the owner was at work. I trust no-one with my kids or my animals.


 

i'm exactly the same way. I wont even kennel my dogs when we go on vacation. if they cant come with us or stay with a very trusted friend who we know for a fact can handle our dogs, i wont go. I wont let recommended babysitters watch my kids unless i've known them for years and trust them and have seen how they interact with other kids they watch.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> Yup, he's out there right now. His crate is too dangerous, and right now I can't afford one of those heavy duty $1000 crates made out of steel. For some reason, he's absolutely fine being alone in the backyard. He doesn't try to escape and he doesn't bark/whine/dig/whatever. But in his crate, he tries to escape and injures himself. Last time he tried to get out he was rubbing his face on the bars of the crate so badly that it rubbed the skin and fur off of places on his face. The time before that, he was trying to escape and he got his head stuck with the bars pressing down on his throat. If someone wouldn't have came home in time, he could have suffocated and died.
> 
> He's no better inside the house either. He smashes windows to escape and poops everywhere. But for some reason he's totally at peace in the backyard. He was raised as a 100% outdoor dog until I got him at 4 months old, so that might have something to do with it.


 
see i have the same issue with Shelby only we cant even trust her outside. if she isn't with me she freaks. Her previous "owners" conditioned her to think it was the end of the world if she wasnt constantly with someone. I've found a few escape proof kennels, the steel ones you're talking about, online and as soon as we're able to afford it ($400) i fully intend on getting one. Sadly the only way we've been able to contain her when we leave so she cant destroy the house is to muzzle her and stick her in a crate and use 550 cord to tie across the door so she cant muscle her way loose. She's not happy about it but no damage to her or our rented house and we can go out to dinner or some place as a family and not be stressing about what damage we're gonna come home to. I know people will say its cruel but sometimes you do what you gotta do. And where we live, leaving dogs out unsupervised at all times will get the dog taken away and not returned "due to negligence".


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope.... even a short run to the corner store means dogs inside, or if they get to vote in the car. As one wise breeder told me years ago..... IT ONLY TAKES ONCE....


----------



## VitaBene (Apr 18, 2010)

Rusty_212 said:


> Boy, so many of you say you crate or kennel your dogs when your not home. Anyone have their dogs live inside your house with you?
> All of our dogs havelived in our house from the moment we got them. Of couse we crate train them as pups, until their house broken. We've had a few instances of chewing and a few accidents, but that's what carpet shampooers are made for.


When we are all out, Steeler stays in the house with his 2 cats. We rescued him 8 months ago when he was a bit shy of 2. We ran out the night we picked him up and bought a big crate because we did not know if he was housebroken (he lived in a barn with 32 other dogs at the rescue). He slept in the crate for 1 night, never to use it again. 

We live on 6 1/2 acres in NH so when we are home he usually hangs around outside. We do not have a fence but he does not wander off our property, he knows the boundary and will not cross it.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No.

But, I think the question should also be, based on where you live, can you leave your dog(s) out unattended? Many locations and/or homeowner associations restrict that and that will also affect the response.

We have a breeder that states that dogs are not left out; but where they live, they can not do that. And states that their dogs are house dogs; neglects to mention that the dogs are in crates all day when they are at work, commuting. So, dogs live in crates the majority of the time.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't leave my dog unattended. He is a smart butt and taught himself how to unlock the gate. Or he will just dig. Silly husky in him.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

frillint1 said:


> I don't leave my dog unattended. He is a smart butt and taught himself how to unlock the gate. Or he will just dig. Silly husky in him.


Huskies are known for being escape artists!lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

frillint1 said:


> I don't leave my dog unattended. He is a smart butt and taught himself how to unlock the gate. Or he will just dig. Silly husky in him.


my ex boyfriends husky would dig out of his yard all the time. Once i caught her walking down the street luckily I had my dogs with me so she came right to my car. I told him they dig and are escape artists and find any way out to go run and roam, and he didnt' listen to me lol go figure


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

My dogs are in the house when I leave but when Im home they have a small secure five foot high fenced area to play in. The nice thing about having three dogs is when my GSD pup Ranger feels like getting into mischief he just torments my other two. It's a hoot watching them play. Thats why I have a pack of dogs. 
He is so tired at the end of the day he snores as he is doing right now lol.

I wouldn't think of letting them all roam my 25 acres. If they started running a deer who knows where they would end up. 

And then there's the coyotes...


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I had to pad lock the door so he wouldn't unlatch it himself. We had to place large cinder blocks around the cage and he would still get out. He was an escape artist like all the sites say about huskies lol. Luckly now he's older and don't care to get away he just wants to be by me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

About a week ago, I left Babsy in my bedroom lying on my bed. Normally everyone is kenneled, but sometimes Babsy is allowed to be inside when I am gone. (She likes my bed.)

She had not finished her food, so I left the baby gate to the room open. The room was built by me (and my contractors) for the dogs. The room has two doggy doors to two separate kennels, crates, dog stuff, etc. It also has two doors to the outside -- one with a doggy door to Joy's kennel, the other to Near Field.

Well, I came home that night and went to take care of the dogs and the door was WIDE OPEN!!!! Not only did Babsy trapes through the yard, and into my house and up onto my bed. But the door left wide open, let a hoard of nasty flies into the house, and who knows if any mice or rats. Babsy did not challenge my fencing in near field. But it goes to show that my dogs are SAFER kenneled than in the house.


----------

